# New Gun Day!!



## Patient_Zero (Mar 14, 2008)

I've wanted one of these for the longest time, but I had an awful time finding one in decent shape (cosmetically at least). Then I found this one. Unfired, new in the box, and flawless.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

sorry about the spots I'll stop drooling on it, very nice


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've heard good things about that model. I hope you have great luck with yours.

Good looking piece:smt023


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Beautiful. Nice score.


----------

